# 1937 Colson Imperial (Cleaned up)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 30, 2015)

Here is the imperial that I picked up a couple weeks ago.

Big thanks to Nick and Darcie for picking it up and getting it to me safely! They really know how to package a bicycle!

After an extensive cleanup, here she sits. 

Still missing some key parts, some that I already have but they are not ready for the bike yet.

Sorry for the extreme HD photos. Just wanted to show off the patina! 

Tyler





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

I can't believe you found an actual Imperial fork!!! Awesome Tyler!!!!!!!!!!! Just a couple more pieces on her & she's golden!!!!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 30, 2015)

Such a great bike. And a great find on the fork too! 

I know it's just on the bike but is the headlight the prewar Delta plastic one?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice! I love the rare one offs that come through


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 30, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> Such a great bike. And a great find on the fork too!
> 
> I know it's just on the bike but is the headlight the prewar Delta plastic one?




Yes it's the plastic one.

Thanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Yes it's the plastic one.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> ...




Can we get some better pics of the light? Don't believe I've seen one before.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 30, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Can we get some better pics of the light? Don't believe I've seen one before.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazing bike.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 30, 2015)

Is that the same fork?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2015)

I cannot believe you found that original reverse paint fork so quickly...and it totally works!
I think I'm going to have to commission you as my bounty hunter in tracking down parts for my Colson Aristocrat.
Colson really had it going on at this time.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Oct 1, 2015)

Perfect patina, a real classic, great job all around.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

Cleaned up the Wald stand. Some of you said this would have been factory installed? 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2015)

I never dreamed you'd come up with that fork, let alone in a couple weeks. Can we get the back story on that? The guard should be an easy find compared to that. Now if you'll excuse me I need to go clean up the mess in my shorts again.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I never dreamed you'd come up with that fork, let alone in a couple weeks. Can we get the back story on that? The guard should be an easy find compared to that. Now if you'll excuse me I need to go clean up the mess in my shorts again.




Okay okay..

I've enjoyed hearing the feedback on the fork but it's time for the story on it.

The 37 forks has a smooth crown, no pitch. A member here sent me to a guy selling one for a very reasonable price.

The fork was black when I received it a couple days ago. I painted and aged it myself to match the OG paint on the bike. I personally think it was a good match. 

I've enjoyed hearing yalls comments on the fork. Makes me believe I did a good job on the paint but it is indeed the '37 imperial fork.

I've already got the guard but it needs some work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Okay okay..
> 
> I've enjoyed hearing the feedback on the fork but it's time for the story on it.
> 
> ...




Hell, you fooled me! That thing looks spot-on!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Hell, you fooled me! That thing looks spot-on!





Haha I hope nobody is disappointed, finding that fork in red and blue/white would have been near impossible! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I can't believe you found an actual Imperial fork!!! Awesome Tyler!!!!!!!!!!! Just a couple more pieces on her & she's golden!!!!!!!




clear your inbox.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> clear your inbox.




Inbox cleared & PM sent with Emergency Colson Hotline contact info.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 1, 2015)

The Colson looks amazing....congrats now enjoy and ride it. Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 1, 2015)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The light looks good, seems most of them are severely distorted as the plastic was to unstable to hold up well.

The job you did on the fork is fantastic. I went back and looked and although I'm viewing on my iPhone, I wouldn't have known. I thought that maybe an old collector/hoarder had seen this bike you found and parted with it to complete this wonderful bike.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 1, 2015)

cds2323 said:


> The light looks good, seems most of them are severely distorted as the plastic was to unstable to hold up well.
> 
> The job you did on the fork is fantastic. I went back and looked and although I'm viewing on my iPhone, I wouldn't have known. I thought that maybe an old collector/hoarder had seen this bike you found and parted with it to complete this wonderful bike.




Thanks! What have you seen those lights on before? Were they sold as an aftermarket option? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 1, 2015)

I believe they were mostly aftermarket. I've seen Delta ads from 39 to 41 with that light. The ones I've seen on bikes had probably been added. I think I've seen an ad for a bike equipped with one but I can't remember what it was. I'll do some digging and see if I can find it.


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2015)

Sweet !


----------



## srfndoc (Nov 27, 2021)

Diggin up an old thread, what does this awesome Imperial look like today?  Also, that same light (Delta Plasti-lite) was introduced in 39 and actually came on the front fender of some Colson 36 Deep fenders I purchased as well (probably as a later addon like on this Imperial) :


----------

